# CA limiting police use of firearms



## SaintKP (Apr 4, 2018)

California Considering Unprecedented Law Restricting Police Firearm Use | HuffPost

_The proposed legislation would change the guidance in California’s use of force laws so that police may open fire ”‘only when necessary’ rather than ‘when reasonable,’” Sacramento-based Assemblyman Kevin McCarty (D), said at a press conference Tuesday._

So in a split second moment, when does reasonable end and only when necessary begin?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 4, 2018)

With a dead officer and lots of dead civvies...  because the shooter has rights, man, he's/she's a victim....

Holy Mother of Christ...


----------



## DC (Apr 4, 2018)

It’s already last resort. This is a political band aide to stop the lawsuits. It’s all part of the liberal anti-2nd agenda as well. I say disband law enforcement and laws and go Wild Wild West in this bitch. Buncha moneywasting fucktards around here...everywhere these days.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2018)

"Necessary" vs "reasonable" is still all sorts of subjective vagueness.  Still, NC has plenty of openings for LEOs, so come on east, folks....


----------



## SaintKP (Apr 4, 2018)

DC said:


> I say disband law enforcement and laws and go Wild Wild West in this bitch. Buncha moneywasting fucktards around here...everywhere these days.



The weather can't be that nice in CA...just one consistent type of weather has to be boring at some point right?


----------



## Box (Apr 4, 2018)

_when necessary/when reasonable
happy/glad
angry/mad
small dog/puppy_

Just more liberal semantics to serve as obstacles that the honest worker will be forced to negotiate
...its like if you were a soldier chasing bad guys and you woke up one morning to a directive that your mission statement said capture/kill instead of kill/capture
The same?
Different?
Consequences?

It's frustrating that the left is so much better at playing/cheating the long game than the right...


----------



## DC (Apr 4, 2018)

Gunna have to ask my sons the “To shoot or walk away and get a sammich because it’s stupid” policy begins...


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 4, 2018)

@SaintKP hate because the whole thing is irritatingly dumb. Leave it to the state that hopefully will fall into the ocean one day.


----------



## DC (Apr 4, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> @SaintKP hate because the whole thing is irritatingly dumb. Leave it to the state that hopefully will fall into the ocean one day.


Geologically immpossible but imagination can help you when your in a dream state


----------



## DC (Apr 4, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> The weather can't be that nice in CA...just one consistent type of weather has to be boring at some point right?


Best coastal living if your a watersports enthusiast. Besides thinking its greener elsewhere isn’t logical. Every place has its issues. Pick your poison.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 4, 2018)

Police have been in the hesitation mode since all the anti-police mentality....it effects how you think and react, definitely.


----------



## Box (Apr 4, 2018)

Well, if the police don't have a constitutional duty to protect, then they really don't have a need to carry firearms, maybe the Peoples Republic of California is on to something.......


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 4, 2018)

It's not the hesitation when taking action when a civilian is in danger.....it's all the other times when having to enforce the laws and dealing with an uncooperative subjects....up to using deadly force to protect ourselves...thats when we start hesitating....

Hell...for example, recently Ft Worth PD is taking some crap for two officers attempting to get a suspect in custody and having to use strikes to get the subject under control....one black officer and one white officer with a black male suspect...911 calls to police about persons doing drugs and causing disturbances....body cams show subject is resisting, officer is doing normal strikes to major muscles groups to get subject in custody...demostrations against the officers...lawyers involved....

I know it's the job, been doing it 29 years....but the last five years have been a bad time for us.


----------



## DC (Apr 4, 2018)

I dread the thought of ever getting a visit for either son on the job. The POA here in Ca. is pretty strong. Hope this goes away.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 5, 2018)

@policemedic and I live in an urban A.O. I'll let him fill you in, since he is L.E.O. and I am only SWAT medic but the new city D.A. is a shill.

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 5, 2018)

Muppet said:


> the new city D.A. is a shill.



That’s the absolute nicest thing I’ve seen her referred to as.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 5, 2018)

Wots a shill?


----------



## Muppet (Apr 5, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Wots a shill?




https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...g/wiki/Shill&usg=AOvVaw0qz-PSR0GFl7dkw4guQN0b

M.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 5, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That’s the absolute nicest thing I’ve seen her referred to as.


 
He’s male, but he identifies as a morally fluid police hating cocksucker.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 5, 2018)

Muppet said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj-t9iSvaPaAhXKY98KHaXECAgQFgg7MAE&url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shill&usg=AOvVaw0qz-PSR0GFl7dkw4guQN0b
> 
> M.



For some strange reason that word has never crossed my path before. I would've looked it up myself but thought it might be some urban slang.

As for the OP, maybe the communities that habitually scream about police excessive force just need to opt out of city protection. Then LEOs are free to deal with citizens who like having cops around. See how that goes when the animals take over the zoo...


----------



## 256 (Apr 6, 2018)

These law makers are just pawns to their voting populace. They want to continue the favors and privlage that comes with being in Office. There is little courage and leadership left in our inter-cities. I don’t agree with everything POTUS does but he has courage to do what he believes is right. There is zero chance these politicians think this is right. Hats off to CA LEOs, better men than I for being able continue to be noble servants to the people of CA.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 6, 2018)

256 said:


> There is zero chance these politicians think this is right.



See, that's the problem right there.  They DO believe they are doing the right thing.

I believe several factors are at play here, not least a poor understanding of the dynamics of a deadly force encounter and a healthy dislike and distrust of authority.  The latter is funny, given that they themselves are in a position of authority that was given to them by means of a popularity contest and not the extensive vetting law enforcement officers are subjected to.


----------



## AWP (Apr 6, 2018)

This is funny/ ironic in the sense that we've seen cases where civil rights activists, BLM supporters, etc. have gone through shoot/ no-shoot scenarios and walked away with a healthy understanding of the problems facing LEOs. I'm willing to bet a lot of the complaints would dry up if more went through that experience. You'll still have cases where an LEO did something stupid, but a lot of these "he had a cellphone" or "it was a toy gun" arguments will never see the light of day.


----------



## 256 (Apr 6, 2018)

policemedic said:


> See, that's the problem right there.  They DO believe they are doing the right thing.
> 
> I believe several factors are at play here, not least a poor understanding of the dynamics of a deadly force encounter and a healthy dislike and distrust of authority.  The latter is funny, given that they themselves are in a position of authority that was given to them by means of a popularity contest and not the extensive vetting law enforcement officers are subjected to.



Yeah sadly you’re correct. Glad I serve a town where these ideas are still foreign.


----------

